# Авиация > До 1945 >  Аэродром г.Сталино (Донецк)

## ivan

Помогите с инфо об истории аэродрома в г.Сталино (ныне Донецк).
Интересует период до ВОВ и особенно во время войны, какие немецкие и советские авиационные части там размещались, в каких операциях играл (важную) роль, подробности воздушных боев в районе данного аэродрома.

Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## Nazar

Какое отношение этот вопрос имеет к форуму административных объявлений?

----------

